# drsfostersmith.com $5 off coupon codes (updated 2/16/10)



## kennkh

*$5 off Drs Foster and Smith Coupon Codes:*

Coupons working as of 1/16/10, entered at checkout. The terms state one offer per order & per household, and they seem to be enforcing that policy pretty strictly now. Even if I add coupon to my order, then delete the coupon from my basket, I'm unable to use it again.

1130/8423
3430/4001

*Other Coupons:*

3078/5132 ($5 off $40+)
3658574 ($10 off $100+, can only be used when placing an order though ebates, thanks OhNo123)
3658576 ($10 off $100+, must follow a link from coupon mountain here. Thanks GaFishman1181.)
3658576 ($10 off $100+, must follow a link from coupon cabin here. Thanks Wasserpest.)
3397/5031 ($5 off 50+)

*Cash Back Programs:*

You can get additional discounts on your order through the cash back programs listed below. For those of you not familiar with these programs, they basically work like this (reproduced from one of my posts below):

1. You go to the cash back program website, and login to your account. Its usually free to open one.
2. You go to drsfostersmith.com (or any other supported store) via a link from the cash back program website.
3. You make a purchase from drsfostersmith.com
4. drsfostersmith.com sends your purchase information to the cash back program, and the program credits your account with the cash back.
5. The cash back program will send you a check after you have accumulated a certain amount of cash in your account ($5.01 for Ebates and Add it Up, $10 on Cashbaq and Fatwallet. No minimum on Fatwallet if you request payment through PayPal.)

7% Cash Back on drsfostersmith.com purchases through Bank of America's Add it Up program (BofA debit and credit cardholders only.)
6% Cash Back on drsfostersmith.com purchases through Ebates.com (Thanks Momotaro and leviathan0)
5% Cash Back on drsfostersmith.com purchases through Fatwallet.com (Thanks, leviathan0)
5% Cash Back on bigalsonline.com purchase through Cashbaq.com
3% Cash Back on bigalsonline.com purchases through Fatwallet.com


These coupons don't give you a huge discount, but they might save you a little if you were going to make an order anyway. I'll update this thread periodically, please let me know about any dead coupons or if you have any questions about the cash back programs. If you'd like to share a coupon, go ahead and post a reply with the coupon code. I'll add it to the list with my thanks.


----------



## Wasserpest

Thanks, this might offset at least part of the shipping cost. I wonder if there's a minimum order amount for these to work.


----------



## doxikota

kennkh said:


> A couple of $5 off coupon codes for drsfosterandsmith.com, working as of 4/22/08:
> 
> 2885/4078
> 28804031
> 29401101
> 
> I believe you can only use one at a time.
> 
> They don't give you a huge discount, but they might save you a little if you were going to make an order anyway.


Thanks a bunch! I just put in an order and used the $5 off coupon. Any kind of savings if always a good deal!:thumbsup: 
PB


----------



## kennkh

There doesn't seem to be a minimum order amount. I had a $.79 item in my cart and the coupons still worked.


----------



## A Hill

Thanks a lot!:thumbsup: 

That took me from paying $5 to have it overnighted to not paying more than two day:thumbsup: (I'm in a bit of a crunch for time 

Thanks,
-Andrew

PS. Anyone have any other cupons at the moment? 10% off?


----------



## born2lovefish

crap! I just places an order through them about 10 days ago!


----------



## leviathan0

Drs Foster & Smith always has a "$5 off" coupon active, that's why I always do a Google search for one before ordering.


----------



## mgamer20o0

cool. though i havent ordered from them in some time


----------



## fishsandwitch

leviathan0 said:


> Drs Foster & Smith always has a "$5 off" coupon active, that's why I always do a Google search for one before ordering.


yeah but somtimes it is extremely hard to find. Thanks for the code!


----------



## leviathan0

It's not hard at all, the first page of search results usually coughs up several that work.

For more savings, you can also run the order through Ebates or Fatwallet.


----------



## fishsandwitch

usually, but about 2 weeks ago they had just expired, and finding the new one was really hard.


----------



## Natty

Thanks for the code, the first one worked for me. 5 bucks isn't a lot but its sure is something. Now I have money for cookies :flick:


----------



## Dave in the basement

Thanks for the coupon code! The first one also just worked for me. 

Dave


----------



## ColeMan

I can't believe I missed this!! tI just placed an order on Friday! Thanks anyway though, much appreciated...


----------



## heady

They still work! Awesome!! Thanks man!!!!


----------



## Lnb

Just used 11318418 for $5. 

Hey that's just about enough for a gallon of gas!!


----------



## CLEVEsports420

Just used 11318418 it still works, a gallon of petrol and still have $1.10 left over!  :hihi:


----------



## roybot73

11318418 still workin'!


----------



## Lnb

1131/8421 still works for $5. :icon_cool 

Tried to use 11318418 again and got a message that I already reached the usage "limit" for this one.

LB


----------



## heady

1131/8421 still works for me! 

11318418 says I already reached the usage limit.


----------



## NstyN8

1131/8421 has just worked for me. (2) 250ml excel & (2) 250ml iron with shipping for $20.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Does anyone know if these coupons work on liveaquaria.com orders?


----------



## Lnb

It should work. They take if off during check-out. You can try it out and if if doesn't work don't complete the transaction.


----------



## Naja002

11318418


Still working as of 6/30/08


----------



## kittytango

Thanks so much!!


----------



## riverrat

I saw the address posted somewhere (maybe here) a long time ago. They usually have one for Dr.F&S and other stores also.

Try it out....bookmark it ......then most important (step I usually forget) remember you have it in your bookmarks.

http://www.couponheaven.com/





Dave


----------



## John7429

Used it today. Very cool.

Thanks!


----------



## Momotaro

Has anyone tried using the coupon through Ebates?


Mike


----------



## lauraleellbp

What's Ebates?


----------



## kennkh

lauraleellbp said:


> What's Ebates?


I've never ordered through Ebates.com, but I believe it works similarly to Fatwallet.

It pretty much goes like this:

1. You go to Ebates.com, and login to your account. I believe its free to open one.
2. You go to drsfostersmith.com (or any other of the other Ebates supported stores) via a link from the Ebates.com website.
3. You make a purchase from drsfostersmith.com
4. drsfostersmith.com sends your purchase amount to Ebates, and Ebates credits your Ebates account with your cash back (6% at drsfosterandsmith.com as of 7/3/08)
5. Ebates sends you a check every 3 months if you have accumulated $5.01 or more in cash

Ebates is pretty reputable, so I wouldn't be afraid to use their program. In fact I probably will in the future since I never knew they had that extra 1% over Fatwallet. They also apparently give a $5 bonus for new accounts, which is also a plus.


----------



## Momotaro

I use Ebates all of the time.

They are fantastic.


----------



## lauraleellbp

oooOOO if you join now you can get either $5 cash or a $10 gift card...

Thanks!


----------



## Momotaro

You_ could_ use me as a referal.......! :icon_wink 


Mike


----------



## leviathan0

Momotaro said:


> Has anyone tried using the coupon through Ebates?


I used a $5 off code with Ebates several months back. I'm not sure if all coupon codes work, but I'd assume so.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Momotaro said:


> You_ could_ use me as a referal.......! :icon_wink
> 
> 
> Mike


You got PM


----------



## Lnb

1136/8421 just worked for me!


----------



## John7429

Just used it again and worked.


----------



## nugzboltz

lnb said:


> 1136/8421 just worked for me!


Just placed an order and this one still works :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave in the basement

Just placed an order and 11318418 worked. 

Dave


----------



## lauraleellbp

Ditto.


----------



## KDahlin

11318418, going strong!


----------



## mcd19

1136/8421 still working but 11318418 seems to be used up.


----------



## RenationaL

11318418 just worked for me...


----------



## baz

11318418 is still working.


----------



## Stevie D

Still Working ;-)


----------



## trackhazard

11318418 not working anymore. Getting "maximum uses for this coupon" message on checkout.

11368421 works still.

Charlie


----------



## spdskr

11368421 worked today. :thumbsup:


----------



## OhNo123

11368421 doesn't work anymore.


----------



## OhNo123

3658574 - $10 off $100.


----------



## monkeyruler90

any new codes?


----------



## pinkertd

11368421 worked for me today. When you get that message "maximum uses for this coupon" it usually means you used up however many times they let you use the coupon. So it is still an active coupon.


----------



## Wasserpest

Does anyone know of any codes/percent off floating around? :redface:


----------



## kennkh

Wasserpest, haven't seen a % off coupon for a while.


----------



## Down_Shift

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/drsfostersmith.com


----------



## Wasserpest

Thanks DS, 3225/4063 works fine.


----------



## Lnb

Wasserpest said:


> Thanks DS, 3225/4063 works fine.


Worked for me!


----------



## tonbrencat

11318418 worked for me $5.00 off today 3-5-09
Thanks every little bit helps:icon_smil


----------



## lookin_around

Just figured I'd update this in case anyone is ordering a couple of things like I am.

35851700 - $5 Off


----------



## Wasserpest

Don't forget the awesome April Calendar Special -

*3384/2144*

for a free algae scrubber with any order!

(Not that you would need one with your algae free tanks, right?)


----------



## wkndracer

35851700 used today and worked thanx


----------



## GaFishman1181

if you order over $150 you can get $10 off. get the coupon through coupon mountain


----------



## Wasserpest

Some more to try:

$5 off ANY order coupon
The code is: 1131/8418

$10 off $100 coupon
The code is: 3658573

Not sure if they work, just relaying information.


----------



## kennkh

Hey Wasserpest, thanks for sharing those codes, keep em coming.

I already had 1131/8418 up there (the / doesn't matter), but when I try 3658573, it says that my order is ineligible for the coupon.

Usually those $10 coupons only work when you follow a link from another website. If you know what website that code is originally from, let me know and I'll go ahead and add it to the list.

Edit: Nevermind, I found it on coupon cabin. Added to list. Thanks Wasserpest.


----------



## wkndracer

Thanx for the code! $10.00 saved is $10.00 applied tho the beer fund.:thumbsup:


----------



## ShortFin

Down_Shift said:


> http://www.retailmenot.com/view/drsfostersmith.com


Thanks! $5 off for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave in the basement

Anyone have any new codes? I need to order some food and the ol' tab is piling up rather quickly. Thanks in advance if you can help! :icon_smil

Dave


----------



## dj2005

Thanks. Just got $5 off my order, bringing shipping down to $1.99.


----------



## ball3r

nice costs about 6 dollars for water conditioner yeah


----------

